# Emprego de "há"



## Sonhadora

Olá aos foreiros do melhor fórum de sempre!

Fiquei na dúvida acerca do emprego do "há" impessoal no sentido de "existir". Me dei conta de que raramente o vejo quando se trata de objetos que não se movem nem podem ser movidos, p.ex.:
_O Brasil tem muitas florestas.
A cidade tem muitos prédios._
Se usar o impessoal "há" em vez de "ter" vai soar normal? (_No Brasil há muitas florestas. Na cidade há muitos prédios_).
Ou não soa bem? Sei que me falta muito a prática, mas como sempre vejo construções com "ter" nesse contexto pensei que talvez o "há" seja só para exprimir a existência de objetos móveis? P.ex.: _Na sala há muitos pessoas. Na cidade há muitos carros.
_Será que tem mesmo alguma correlação entre o uso de "há" e "estar", este designando localização temporária e não permanente?


----------



## patriota

No Brasil, a diferença é simples: as opções com _haver_ que você deu (sim, estão corretas) são mais formais que as com _ter_.


----------



## anaczz

> Será que pode em vez de "ter" usar o impessoal "há"? (_No Brasil há muitas florestas. Na cidade há muitos prédios_).



Pode sim, no Brasil. "Haver" é usado no sentido de existir e é considerado mais formal do que "ter" (talvez por isso veja "ter" com mais frequência).



> Será que tem mesmo alguma correlação entre o uso de "há" e "estar", este designando localização temporária no espaço?


Não, o sentido é mesmo "existir"


----------



## Sonhadora

Ficou claro, obrigada!


----------



## Carfer

Sonhadora said:


> Olá aos foreiros do melhor fórum de sempre!
> 
> Fiquei na dúvida acerca do emprego do "há" impessoal no sentido de "existir". Me dei conta de que raramente o vejo quando se trata de objetos que não se movem nem podem ser movidos, p.ex.:
> _O Brasil tem muitas florestas.
> A cidade tem muitos prédios._
> Se usar o impessoal "há" em vez de "ter" vai soar normal? (_No Brasil há muitas florestas. Na cidade há muitos prédios_).
> Ou não soa bem? Sei que me falta muito a prática, mas como sempre vejo construções com "ter" nesse contexto pensei que talvez o "há" seja só para exprimir a existência de objetos móveis? P.ex.: _Na sala há muitos pessoas. Na cidade há muitos carros.
> _Será que tem mesmo alguma correlação entre o uso de "há" e "estar", este designando localização temporária e não permanente?



No português de Portugal:

Correctas:_
O Brasil tem muitas florestas.
A cidade tem muitos prédios.
__*No* Brasil há muitas florestas
*Na* cidade há muitos prédios
_
Incorrectas:
_*O Brasil* há muitas florestas.
*A cidade* há muitos prédios.
*No* Brasil tem muitas florestas
*Na* cidade tem muitos prédios_


----------



## Casmurro

Na língua falada é dominante o uso do ter. Na escrita, por conta da formalidade já citada, o haver é mais empregado.



> Correctas:_
> O Brasil tem muitas florestas.
> A cidade tem muitos prédios.
> __*No* Brasil há muitas florestas
> *Na* cidade há muitos prédios
> _
> Incorrectas:
> _*O Brasil* há muitas florestas.
> *A cidade* há muitos prédios.
> *No* Brasil tem muitas florestas
> *Na* cidade tem muitos prédios_



Acho interessante ressaltar que, por aqui, a posição do sujeito nesses exemplos não é muito usual. Por exemplo, em vez de "No Brasil há muitas florestas" e "A cidade tem muitos prédios", usaríamos "Há muitas florestas no Brasil" e "Tem muitos prédios na cidade". Esse sujeito deslocado é bem mais comum.


----------



## celso8

Casmurro said:


> Na língua falada é dominante o uso do ter. Na escrita, por conta da formalidade já citada, o haver é mais empregado.
> 
> 
> 
> Acho interessante ressaltar que, por aqui, a posição do sujeito nesses exemplos não é muito usual. Por exemplo, em vez de "No Brasil há muitas florestas" e "A cidade tem muitos prédios", usaríamos "Há muitas florestas no Brasil" e "Tem muitos prédios na cidade". Esse sujeito deslocado é bem mais comum.






Há muitas florestas _*no Brasil*_.   Uso impessoal. Não há sujeito.  No Brasil é adjunto adverbial de lugar.

Tem muitos prédios _*na cidade*_ . Uso impessoal. Não há sujeito. Na cidade é adjunto adverbial de lugar.


----------



## Sonhadora

Casmurro said:


> Acho interessante ressaltar que, por aqui, a posição do sujeito nesses exemplos não é muito usual. Por exemplo, em vez de "No Brasil há muitas florestas" usaríamos "Há muitas florestas no Brasil"


Não sabia isso obrigada! Vou deslocar, então)


----------



## celso8

Sonhadora said:


> Não sabia isso obrigada! Vou deslocar, então)




Deslocar seria colocar o adjunto adverbial no início da oração, uma vez que, tradicionalmente, são colocados no fim.


----------



## patriota

Sonhadora said:


> Não sabia isso obrigada! Vou deslocar, então)



Não é uma regra... a posição é opcional.


----------



## Casmurro

celso8 said:


> Há muitas florestas _*no Brasil*_.   Uso impessoal. Não há sujeito.  No Brasil é adjunto adverbial de lugar.
> 
> Tem muitos prédios _*na cidade*_ . Uso impessoal. Não há sujeito. Na cidade é adjunto adverbial de lugar.



Obrigado, realmente negligenciei essa parte.


----------



## Youngfun

E... "*Tem* muitas florestas no Brasil?" Aceitável só no pt-BR coloquial?


----------



## Casmurro

Youngfun said:


> E... "*Tem* muitas florestas no Brasil?" Aceitável só no pt-BR coloquial?



A coloquialidade é relativa. Quer dizer, mesmo em uma reunião, por exemplo, se usaria o tem em vez do há. A formalidade em questão é em textos, como redações. Numa prova de língua portuguesa, por exemplo, usar o haver nessa frase é mais recomendado do que o ter. Mas em conversas o ter predomina mesmo.


----------



## Ruca

Casmurro said:


> A coloquialidade é relativa. Quer dizer, mesmo em uma reunião, por exemplo, se usaria o tem em vez do há. A formalidade em questão é em textos, como redações. Numa prova de língua portuguesa, por exemplo, usar o haver nessa frase é mais recomendado do que o ter. Mas em conversas o ter predomina mesmo.




Olá,

Gostaria só de comentar na perspetiva do Pt-pt. Em Portugal, o uso do verbo haver, neste contexto, é a regra, quer na fala, formal ou informal, quer na escrita. Aliás, parece-me que muito dificilmente se ouviria um português dizer "Tem muito prédio na cidade" ou "Tem muitas florestas no Brasil". O normal, em qualquer nível de linguagem e em qualquer circunstância será:

No Brasil, há muitas florestas. / Há muitas florestas, no Brasil.
Na cidade, há muitos prédios. / Há muitos prédios, na cidade.


----------



## Casmurro

Ruca said:


> Olá,
> 
> Gostaria só de comentar na perspetiva do Pt-pt. Em Portugal, o uso do verbo haver, neste contexto, é a regra, quer na fala, formal ou informal, quer na escrita. Aliás, parece-me que muito dificilmente se ouviria um português dizer "Tem muito prédio na cidade" ou "Tem muitas florestas no Brasil". O normal, em qualquer nível de linguagem e em qualquer circunstância será:
> 
> No Brasil, há muitas florestas. / Há muitas florestas, no Brasil.
> Na cidade, há muitos prédios. / Há muitos prédios, na cidade.



Interessante. 

Penso que o brasileiro tem uma certa fobia ao haver por não existirem diferenças fonéticas entre o a artigo, a preposição e o há verbo. Inclusive, creio que esse é o motivo principal da dificuldade que temos no emprego da crase.


----------



## patriota

São tantos _as_ que precisa ser um _ás_ da gramática.


----------



## Casmurro

patriota said:


> São tantos _as_ que precisa ser um _ás_ da gramática.



Nada que um ensino de qualidade não resolvesse. Mas aí são outros quinhentos.


----------



## marta12

Casmurro said:


> Interessante.
> 
> Penso que o brasileiro tem uma certa fobia ao haver por não existirem diferenças fonéticas entre o a artigo, a preposição e o há verbo. Inclusive, creio que esse é o motivo principal da dificuldade que temos no emprego da crase.




...mas
- _O Brasil tem muitas florestas? _- em vez de - _Há muitas florestas no Brasil?/No Brasil há muitas florestas?_
Qualquer delas está correcta.


----------



## Casmurro

marta12 said:


> ...mas
> - _O Brasil tem muitas florestas? _- em vez de - _Há muitas florestas no Brasil?/No Brasil há muitas florestas?_
> Qualquer delas está correcta.



Sim, o emprego de um ou de outro fica a critério do freguês.


----------



## marta12

Desculpa Casmurro, queria responder ao* Ruca*.

Em Portugal, se as frases dadas pelo Ruca forem invertidas ficam correctas:

A cidade tem muitos prédios.
O Brasil tem muitas florestas.

Usamos também o 'ter' em vez do 'haver'. Pessoalmente, são também correctas


----------



## Ruca

marta12 said:


> Desculpa Casmurro, queria responder ao* Ruca*.
> 
> Em Portugal, se as frases dadas pelo Ruca forem invertidas ficam correctas:
> 
> A cidade tem muitos prédios.
> O Brasil tem muitas florestas.
> 
> Usamos também o 'ter' em vez do 'haver'. Pessoalmente, são também correctas




Olá Marta,

O meu comentário surgiu na sequência dos comentários que davam conta de que no Brasil as formas "Tem muitas florestas *no* Brasil" e "Tem muitas prédios *na* cidade" são as formas mais correntes.


----------



## Ruca

Casmurro said:


> Interessante.
> 
> Penso que o brasileiro tem uma certa fobia ao haver por não existirem diferenças fonéticas entre o a artigo, a preposição e o há verbo. Inclusive, creio que esse é o motivo principal da dificuldade que temos no emprego da crase.




Olá Casmurro,

Em Portugal as formas a/à e as/às pronunciam-se de forma diferente e, portanto, para nós é mais fácil a distinção. Já no que diz respeito ao "há", é uma verdadeira desgraça: a quantidade de pessoas que escrevem "à" em vez de "há" é colossal.


----------



## Casmurro

Ruca said:


> Olá Casmurro,
> 
> Em Portugal as formas a/à e as/às pronunciam-se de forma diferente e, portanto, para nós é mais fácil a distinção. Já no que diz respeito ao "há", é uma verdadeira desgraça: a quantidade de pessoas que escrevem "à" em vez de "há" é colossal.



O haver por aqui é substituído pelo primeiro verbo que aparecer. Há meses vira faz meses (e há quem não respeite a falta de sujeito, dizendo "fazem meses"), por exemplo.

Quanto à crase, eu observo que as pessoas só usam a crase quando não devem, como "à todos" ou "à fazer". Nos casos em que ela deve ser empregada é completamente ignorada, como em "às vezes" ou "à toa".


----------

